
Uncommon date picker - laruiss
http://laruiss.github.io/smart-date/
======
k__
Date and time pickers seem to be the eternal struggle of UI.

There is so much about time that can be of interest.

Picking a time of the day, picking a day of the week, picking a date, a date
with a time, a period, a Month, a Year... Often the whole widgets are so
flexible, that it takes forever to get the right pick so you resort to short-
cut buttons with pre-defined values, but you can't litter your screen estate
with them either...

Anyway, I like your approach, but I would remove these slow-ass animations,
they take away the speed this approach has to offer :)

